# Salt pricing '20-'21



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anyone get their salt pricing in yet? 

Are brokers requiring their "booking fee" along with having to take delivery by whatever date their dart hits on the calendar in January or February? 

I was pretty stunned at how much pricing had dropped from one vendor. SiteOne in our area is now selling bulk as well, at a good price. Not sure what my other vendor is doing, I have a good relationship with him and he has never let me down in over 20 years, but sorry bub, I ain't putting down a 50% "booking fee" by the end of August and forcing me to take delivery by mid-February.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Over in northeast Wisconsin Morton is 73.12 delivered


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We received an unsolicited offer from Compass, first time in 2 years. Apparently there is a surplus once again. 

One vendor is approximately 25% lower than last year, but he was quite a bit lower than the other vendor to begin with. On the flip side, his salt is always dry as it is stored inside so I am willing to pay more for it. 

The Compass price (always lower than the broker that resells Compass obviously) is around 40% lower. 

SiteOne is a tad higher than the direct pricing from Compass with no prepay and a must take everything by March 31 (I think).


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What about that guy from Fort Wayne, selling the salt in Detroit.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We received an unsolicited offer from Compass, first time in 2 years. Apparently there is a surplus once again.
> 
> One vendor is approximately 25% lower than last year, but he was quite a bit lower than the other vendor to begin with. On the flip side, his salt is always dry as it is stored inside so I am willing to pay more for it.
> 
> ...


Is dry salt hungrier?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is dry salt hungrier?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about that guy from Fort Wayne, selling the salt in Detroit.
> 
> View attachment 205874


What about him?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been told it will be less than last year but not how much yet...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> I've been told it will be less than last year but not how much yet...


That's nice...and helpful.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...and helpful.


Yes


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...and helpful.


...and less.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

$74.00 per ton pick-up, 87.00 per ton delivered. 20-22 ton per load.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone get their salt pricing in yet?
> *Yes*
> 
> Are brokers requiring their "booking fee" along with having to take delivery by whatever date their dart hits on the calendar in January or February?
> ...


What are you waiting for...the first snowfall? I'm all set...committed to my reserve on Friday June 26th. Beautiful domestic & hungry Cargill salt. DEFCON cannot complain this year. Lowest pricing in many years without any of the required BS. I can get mulch more if I need it. I have the best broker in the state.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yeah, let's keep the discussion on point and not ruin a good thread


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Agreed! Any thread Oomkes starts, is bound to be great!

Haven't pre bought salt yet, probably should get on that, was told 75 per yard picked up.



Luther said:


> What are you waiting for...the first snowfall? I'm all set...committed to my reserve on Friday June 26th. Beautiful domestic & hungry Cargill salt. DEFCON cannot complain this year. Lowest pricing in many years without any of the required BS. I can get mulch more if I need it. I have the best broker in the state.


With all this time you saved you can post picture of how you fixed your leaky.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Agreed! Any thread Oomkes starts, is bound to be great!
> 
> Haven't pre bought salt yet, probably should get on that, was told 75 per yard picked up.
> 
> With all this time you saved you can post picture of how you fixed your leaky.


You buying a train load?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You buying a train load?


No


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Unrelated to pricing but I just received an email for Egyptian Gold...lmao

I guess they're not calling it brown anymore


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

That's funny. Nobody liked the "brown"...unless that was all you could get you hands on. Which was the case for a couple years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So finally got a price from my "go to" broker. Had to ask. He's the one I've bought from for over 20 years and has always found salt for me, even out of West Virginia back in '08 when there was none left in Michigan. 

Still wants a 40% "booking" fee, delivery date of February 26. And he's $.50 higher than the broker that keeps it in a building.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So finally got a price from my "go to" broker. Had to ask. He's the one I've bought from for over 20 years and has always found salt for me, even out of West Virginia back in '08 when there was none left in Michigan.
> 
> Still wants a 40% "booking" fee, delivery date of February 26. And he's $.50 higher than the broker that keeps it in a building.


Did you call Heidi? Or did the red army buy it all already...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did you call Heidi? Or did the red army buy it all already...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Apparently you yodeled her...?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So finally got a price from my "go to" broker. Had to ask. He's the one I've bought from for over 20 years and has always found salt for me, even out of West Virginia back in '08 when there was none left in Michigan.
> 
> Still wants a 40% "booking" fee, delivery date of February 26. And he's $.50 higher than the broker that keeps it in a building.


He made it an easy decision for you. You have to dump him. You can do better than that


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Even with the ton to metric tone conversion and the exchange 1.38 your salt prices in the USA sound a lot cheaper. 

I’ll ask for prices but my shed it maxed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

How much does salt brine cost ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So the vendor that wants a "booking fee" also wants all our salt bizness. 

Axed if he waived the booking fee if we would buy everything from him. Then explains they buy from 3 different suppliers so in theory they will never run out and we can just buy from one. 

Ummm...think about that statement a minute. 

For that very same reason I'm NOT going to buy all my salt from you. 

They're also providing financial advice...use your PPP loan for the booking fee or prepay it all. Or use the prepays from your customers for the booking fee so the entire bill doesn't come at once DURING the season we are using it and getting paid for it. 

Thanks, if I want financial advice (all of it bad) I'll be checking with my accountant, banker or a financial adviser. 

And they're still the highest price out there.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So the vendor that wants a "booking fee" also wants all our salt bizness.
> 
> Axed if he waived the booking fee if we would buy everything from him. Then explains they buy from 3 different suppliers so in theory they will never run out and we can just buy from one.
> 
> ...


Soooooo what's the price...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Soooooo what's the price...


Depends...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends...


Your undergarments?

Got quoted $100/tonne for purple passion delivered today, didn't think that was terrible...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Your undergarments?
> 
> Got quoted $100/tonne for purple passion delivered today, didn't think that was terrible...


Holy Toledo!!!!!!!

Wait...we still talking about salt?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy Toledo!!!!!!!
> 
> Wait...we still talking about salt?


No from Chitcago, not Toledo...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy Toledo!!!!!!!
> 
> Wait...we still talking about salt?


Damnit beat me to it. We sure dont name salt like that up here. Just well..... you know.

Got quoted $80 per ton picked up from site one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Your undergarments?
> 
> Got quoted $100/tonne for purple passion delivered today, didn't think that was terrible...


Seems high unless you're talking about some calcium blend super fire ice melter.


----------

